# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [DVP] Jeu des 24 familles

## pcaboche

Bonjour,

Il m'est venu l'ide d'un petit jeu dans la taverne (j'espre que c'est pas un repost): le jeu des 7 familles (enfin, un peu plus je pense...)

Les rgles: regrouper les avatars autour d'un thme commun.

Exemple:
Dans la famille "Rongeurs", je voudrais:
hamster
loka
hansaplast

----------


## BiM

elitost

----------


## hansaplast

Laurent Gomilat

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il m'est venu l'ide d'un petit jeu dans la taverne (j'espre que c'est pas un repost): le jeu des 7 familles (enfin, un peu plus je pense...)
> 
> Les rgles: regrouper les avatars autour d'un thme commun.
> 
> Exemple:
> Dans la famille "Rongeurs", je voudrais:
> hamster
> ...


Loka et hansaplast, j'arrive pas acceder  leurs avatars...  ::cry::

----------


## Invit

> Loka et hansaplast, j'arrive pas acceder  leurs avatars...


Pareil...

----------


## Maxoo

> Loka et hansaplast, j'arrive pas acceder  leurs avatars...


pareil !!

Par contre pcaboche on doit faire un nouveau topic pour d'autres familles ou on peut continuer ici ?

----------


## Invit

> Par contre pcaboche on doit faire un nouveau topic pour d'autres familles ou on peut continuer ici ?


T'es de quelle famille toi ? Vikings ? ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Loka, il y avait une erreur, hansaplast, j'ai pas de problme.




> Par contre pcaboche on doit faire un nouveau topic pour d'autres familles ou on peut continuer ici ?


Tu continues ici (il y a plein de familles possibles !).

Et introduisez les familles par la phrase: "Dans la famille 'Machin' je voudrais:" (mme si c'est une famile dj commenc). Merci

----------


## shadowmoon

> T'es de quelle famille toi ? Vikings ?


et nain aussi  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> T'es de quelle famille toi ? Vikings ?





> et nain aussi


Bah oui je suis nain pas vikings !!

Dans la famille des nains je voudrais :
- Gal Donat
- Maxoo

----------


## Invit

Dans la famille des rongeurs, je peux te donner illight ?

----------


## Invit

> Bah oui je suis nain pas vikings !!


Les vikings nains ont d exister pourtant....  ::aie::

----------


## loka

aaaaaaaaah je suis decouvert !

pour ceux qui voient pas mon avatar (qui est sous leurs yeux...) voici le lien :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/member.php?u=48269

 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

kuzco je verrais plutot illight dans la famille ET

----------


## pcaboche

> et nain aussi


Dans la famille "Homme sous la montagne" (j'aime pas dire "nain"), je voudrais:
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

----------


## Invit

> aaaaaaaaah je suis decouvert !


Pourquoi tu suis des couverts ???
Ok, je  ::arrow::

----------


## Invit

> kuzco je verrais plutot illight dans la famille ET


ch'avais bien que j'me s'rai gour !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah oui je suis nain pas vikings !!
> 
> Dans la famille des nains je voudrais :
> - Gal Donat
> - Maxoo


wichtounet

----------


## Maxoo

Oh la la ... j'ai oubli wicht !! Mince je vais me faire gronder ...
Mais bon comme c'est une image de film tout ca, c'est pas vraiment un nain, c'est un acteur tout a ...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Oh la la ... j'ai oubli wicht !! Mince je vais me faire gronder ...
> Mais bon comme c'est une image de film tout ca, c'est pas vraiment un nain, c'est un acteur tout a ...


T'as pas d'excuses, petit nain  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Astuce: pour gagner du temps pour mettre un lien sur le profil, il suffit de faire un copier-coller du lien qui se trouve juste au-dessus de l'avatar (ex: au-dessus de mon avatar de Bender, il y a marqu "pcaboche". Surlignez ce lien, puis copiez-collez dans l'diteur (WYSIWYG))

----------


## Commodore

c'est pas trs clair ces familles... j'arrive pas a savoir o est qui... on pourrait pas faire un rsum ?




> Nains
> ...
> ...





> ET
> ...
> ...
> ...


etc...

----------


## illight

> ch'avais bien que j'me s'rai gour !



Oui ET et autres extraterrestres va mieux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Astuce: pour gagner du temps pour mettre un lien sur le profil, il suffit de faire un copier-coller du lien qui se trouve juste au-dessus de l'avatar (ex: au-dessus de mon avatar de Bender, il y a marqu "pcaboche". Surlignez ce lien, puis copiez-collez dans l'diteur (WYSIWYG))


Si tu tablissais une liste de familles, sans forcment consulter les avatars, et on cherche tous  associer les avatars aux familles que tu as dfinies ?

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est pas trs clair ces familles... j'arrive pas a savoir o est qui... on pourrait pas faire un rsum ?


Simple, regarde:

Dans la famille "Galinac", je voudrais:
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

(les 2 reprsentent un galinac)

----------


## pcaboche

> Si tu tablissais une liste de familles, sans forcment consulter les avatars, et on cherche tous  associer les avatars aux familles que tu as dfinies ?


Non, le but, c'est de:crer de nouvelles famillescomplter les familles existantesNote: Un mme avatar peut ventuellement appartenir  plusieurs familles.


Edit: pour crer une famille, il faut au moins 2 personnes...

----------


## BiM

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes de la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

*[EDIT]Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci [/EDIT]*

----------


## pcaboche

> Famille Nains (et Vikings  ou Hommes de la Montagne) :


C'est "Homme *sous* la montagne" (comme dans le Seigneur des Anneaux)


Allez, une autre (qui devrait tre assez consquente):

 Dans la famille "Pingouin", je voudrais:
dev01
buchs

----------


## r0d

Dans la famille "super-hero":
farscape
nico-pyright(c)
bigboomshakala
Caine

Dans la famille "rongeurs":
Miles

----------


## Mdiat

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes de la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

Famille Bbs et zentils zenfants
bujuman
allyson

----------


## pcaboche

Dans la famille "Extra-terrestre":
SpaceFrog
illight

----------


## Arnaud F.

Famille enfant:

cchatelain

Au passage, dans le premier post faudrait mettre toutes les familles existantes pour qu'on s'y retrouve  ::oops::

----------


## Theocourant

Famille Rongeur :

Adsorve

----------


## shadowmoon

pc caboche, mon avatar n'est pas un ET, mais une molcule faite atome par atome avec un microscope spcialis.

----------


## pcaboche

> Au passage, dans le premier post faudrait mettre toutes les familles existantes pour qu'on s'y retrouve


Je le ferai un peu plus tard.

Pour l'instant, on a les familles: "Rongeurs", "Nains", "Extraterrestres", "Pingouin", "Enfants"

----------


## Theocourant

Enfant :

Bujuman

----------


## pcaboche

> pc caboche, mon avatar n'est pas un ET, mais une molcule faite atome par atome avec un microscope spcialis.


Au temps pour moi, j'ai cru que c'tait un engin spacial. Pseudo retir.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Famille Oeil:
mavina
nebule

----------


## shadowmoon

c pas grave pcaboche, tu ne pouvais pas deviner.

----------


## Zipyz

Dans la famille rongeur 

GLDavid

----------


## r0d

> Je le ferai un peu plus tard.
> 
> Pour l'instant, on a les familles: "Rongeurs", "Nains", "Extraterrestres", "Pingouin", "Enfants"


Et ho, nondudjuuu:



> Dans la famille "super-hero":
> farscape
> nico-pyright(c)
> bigboomshakala
> Caine
> 
> Dans la famille "rongeurs":
> hamster
> loka
> ...


 ::aie::

----------


## BiM

*Rsum :* 

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat
Miles
GLDavid
Adsorve

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

Famille Bbs et zentils zenfants :
bujuman
allyson
Bujuman
cchatelain

Famille super-heros :
farscape
nico-pyright(c)
bigboomshakala
Caine

Famille Pingouins :
dev01
buchs

Famille Oeil :
mavina
nebule

Famille Extra-terrestres :
SpaceFrog
illight

*Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Rsum :* 

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat
Miles
GLDavid
Adsorve

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

Famille Bbs et zentils zenfants :
bujuman
allyson
Bujuman
cchatelain

Famille super-heros :
farscape
nico-pyright(c)
bigboomshakala
Caine

Famille Pingouins :
dev01
buchs

Famille Oeil :
mavina
nebule

Famille Extra-terrestres :
SpaceFrog
illight

*Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci* 

Famille "Oh un loir ! O ca ? L ! AAAARRRGGG.... BLAM !"
Joefou
DavidDeTroyes  ::aie::

----------


## f_bobo

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat
Miles
GLDavid
Adsorve

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

Famille Bbs et zentils zenfants :
bujuman
allyson
Bujuman
cchatelain

Famille super-heros :
farscape
nico-pyright(c)
bigboomshakala
Caine

Famille Pingouins :
dev01
buchs

Famille Oeil :
mavina
nebule

Famille Extra-terrestres :
SpaceFrog
illight
*julio02200*

----------


## Arnaud F.

*Rsum :* 

Famille Rongeurs :
hamster
loka
hansaplast
elitost
Laurent Gomilat
Miles
GLDavid
Adsorve

Famille Nains (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet
Gal Donat
Maxoo

Famille Galinacs :
Commodore_Psykopate
ouskel'n'or

Famille Bbs et zentils zenfants :
bujuman
allyson
Bujuman
cchatelain
cyberzoid

Famille super-heros :
farscape
nico-pyright(c)
bigboomshakala
Caine

Famille Pingouins :
dev01
buchs

Famille Oeil :
mavina
nebule

Famille Extra-terrestres :
SpaceFrog
illight

*Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci*

----------


## BiM

Ah w mais faites un minimum pour vous synchroniser lol

----------


## pcaboche

8 familles en  peine 2 heures. Chapeau !  ::ave::

----------


## Maxoo

Les rsum c'est bien, mais quand vous ajoutez un nom, mettez le en gras ou autres qu'on voit lequel vous avez ajout !!

----------


## BizuR

Pas forcment vident de tout fusionner donc je vais poster mes dcouvertes :

Famille Rongeur : Wookai
Famille Super Heros : SuperStivix
Famille Oeil : Cerberes
Famille Bb : Kankrelune
Famille E.T. : Kankrelune,   Rafy

Et voila  :;):

----------


## Theocourant

Pingouin:
neo.51
christopheJ

Galinacs:
CGI

Oeil:
Nono40

Enfant:
cyberzode

Rongeurs:
Florian
webman
Laurent Gomila  

Nains:
Maximilian

Nouvelle famille : les flins
ThierryAIM
abelman
catbull
ridan
bbil
Ricky81
djibril
Fred_D

----------


## Maxoo

> Nains:
> Maximilian


C'est pas vraiment un nain ...  ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

Je pense que les rsums, il faut les faire tard le soir, quand il n'y a plus d'activit sur le forum (ou vers 18h, quand tout le monde rentre chez soi).

----------


## pcaboche

Famille "Yeux":
Demco

Famille "Enfant":
Demco

 ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

hardi qui trouvera un avatar qui appartient  toutes les familles !

----------


## pcaboche

> hardi qui trouvera un avatar qui appartient  toutes les familles !


Un nain extra-terrestre mi-galinac mi-flin, avec des yeux d'enfant, des dents de rongeur et un bec de pigouin? Faciiiiiile !

----------


## BiM

> Un nain extra-terrestre mi-galinac mi-flin, avec des yeux d'enfant, des dents de rongeur et un bec de pigouin? Faciiiiiile !


Le tout  tendance Viking

----------


## pcaboche

Famille "Les Simpsons":
Zipyz
pinocchio

----------


## r0d

> Famille "Les Simpsons":
> Zipyz
> pinocchio


Sinon, on pourrait faire famille "Matt Groening", comme a on pourra te mettre dedans  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Sinon, on pourrait faire famille "Matt Groening", comme a on pourra te mettre dedans


J'y avait pens, mais je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres personnes ayant des avatars issus de Futurama (d'autres fans comme moi), auquel cas on aurait une nouvelle famille  :;): .

----------


## Arnaud F.

Famille diable:

Larkine
Gorgonite
Freed0

----------


## r0d

Famille "Les Simpsons":
Zipyz
pinocchio
stunti

----------


## pcaboche

> Famille diable:
> 
> Larkine
> Gorgonite
> Freed0


En fait, c'est la famille "BSD" (de mme que les pingouins sont associs  Linux)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

C'est parti pour deux nouvellles familles : 


Vieux : *Marc Lussac* 
*lper*

Femmes :*SnakemaN* 
*Anomaly*
*Huntress*

----------


## pcaboche

ArHaCkNiDe on ne peut pas le mettre: il change trop souvent d'avatar...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> ArHaCkNiDe on ne peut pas le mettre: il change trop souvent d'avatar...


C'est pas faux, ca ferait bizarre de revoir zidane dans la catgorie femme  ::?:

----------


## virgul

> C'est pas faux, ca ferait bizarre de revoir zidane dans la catgorie femme


T'es sure?  ::aie::

----------


## Satch

Femmes : Oluha

----------


## Commodore

> Femmes : Oluha


on a dit qu'il fallait au moins 2 personnes pour faire une famille  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> on a dit qu'il fallait au moins 2 personnes pour faire une famille


Cette famille existe dj !  :8-):

----------


## BiM

> on a dit qu'il fallait au moins 2 personnes pour faire une famille


Boulet regarde plus haut !

Je mettrais nebule aussi  ::): 

[EDIT]Elle irais bien dans la catgorie Oeil aussi[/EDIT]

----------


## Commodore

c'est bon, j'ai corrig ma signature  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> Boulet regarde plus haut !
> 
> Je mettrais nebule aussi 
> 
> [EDIT]Elle irais bien dans la catgorie Oeil aussi[/EDIT]


Boulette ! Elle y est dj  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

::alerte::  attetion  ::alerte::  attention  ::alerte::  

 ::alerte::  invasion de boulets en cours  ::alerte::  

 ::alerte::  prparez vos canons pour ejecter les envahisseurs  ::alerte:: 

dsl, j'ai pas pu m'en empecher c'etait trop tentant  ::lol::   ::mouarf::   ::lol::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Nounoursonne

je vais dans quelle famille moi ?
dans la famille peluche ?

----------


## Invit

> je vais dans quelle famille moi ?
> dans la famille peluche ?


Non, dans la famille des Interdits..... comme moi...

----------


## Commodore

dans la famille des Rmi-sans-famille  ::D:

----------


## Nounoursonne

cool j'ai un ami  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gruik

Ya pas une famille "animaux de la ferme" ?

----------


## pcaboche

Donc dans la famille "Interdiction":
kuzco
Nounoursonne

Dans la famille "Ours":
xavlours
Nounoursonne




> Ya pas une famille "animaux de la ferme" ?


Tu peux en crer une si besoin...

Il y a dj une famille "Galinacs", qu'ont aurait pu appeler "basse-cour" (bien que je n'aime pas ce terme). J'ai pas voulu l'appeller "La ferme" parce que a aurait pu tre mal pris...  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Dans la famille "je n'ai pas d'avatar et c'est bien fait pour moi"

Auteur

----------


## mavina

ya peluche avec Netah  :;): 

Fred

----------


## yolepro

Et la famille "Robot" il y a pccaboche et moi  ::): 

On en etait ou deja?

----------


## pcaboche

> Et la famille "Robot" il y a pccaboche et moi


 Bien vu !  ::ccool:: 





> On en etait ou deja?


Faudrait faire un petit rcap...

----------


## pcaboche

*Rsum : 
*
 Famille "Rongeurs" :  
hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal

Famille "Nains" (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo

 Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
Commodore_Psykopate, ouskel'n'or, Gruik

 Famille "Bbs et zentils zenfants" :
bujuman, allyson, Bujuman, cchatelain, cyberzoid, Kankrelune, cyberzode, Demco

 Famille "Super-heros" :
farscape, nico-pyright(c), bigboomshakala, Caine, SuperStivix

 Famille "Pingouins" :
christopheJ, neo.51, dev01, buchs

Famille "BSD" :
Larkine, Gorgonite, Freed0

 Famille "Oeil" :
mavina, nebule, Cerberes, Nono40, Demco

 Famille "Extra-terrestres" :
SpaceFrog, illight, julio02200, Rafy

Famille "Flins":
ThierryAIM  , abelman, catbull, ridan, bbil, Ricky81, djibril, Fred_D, *chat hotplug*

Famille "Simpsons":
Zipyz , pinocchio, stunti

Famille "Sages" :
Marc Lussac , lper

Famille "Femmes" :
SnakemaN, Anomaly, Huntress

Famille "Interdiction":
kuzco  , Nounoursonne

 Famille "Ours":
xavlours  , Nounoursonne, netah25

Famille "Robots":
pcaboche, yolepro, gronono

*Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci*

----------


## Michal

> Et la famille "Robot" il y a pccaboche et moi 
> 
> On en etait ou deja?


j'aurais dit boite de conserve moi  ::aie:: 

je me mets o moi ? dans rongeurs qui mangent des glands ?

----------


## pcaboche

> j'aurais dit boite de conserve moi


 ::furieux::  (oui, on est de boites de cons qui servent...  ::aie::  )




> je me mets o moi ? dans rongeurs qui mangent des glands ?


Rongeur ajout

----------


## pcaboche

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs,

J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer qu'en moins de 11 h: 
on a rempli 6 pageson a constitu 16 familleson a pourri la bande-passante de DVP  plucher l'ensemble des profils  la recherche de nouveaux avatars ::mouarf3::  (et dsol pour la bande-passante...  ::oops:: )

----------


## Pedro

Famille banane qui danse: Pedro  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Famille banane qui danse: Pedro


Faut au moins tre 2 pour former une famille... trouve une autre banane !  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs,
> 
> J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer qu'en moins de 11 h: on a rempli 6 pageson a constitu 16 familleson a pourri la bande-passante de DVP  plucher l'ensemble des profils  la recherche de nouveaux avatars (et dsol pour la bande-passante... )



Ah oui, j'oubliais: pendant ces 11h je me suis ratatin la tronche en glissant sur un sol mouill alors que j'allais cherch le journal des petites annonces...

----------


## mavina

> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs,
> 
> J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer qu'en moins de 11 h: 
> on a rempli 6 pageson a constitu 16 familleson a pourri la bande-passante de DVP  plucher l'ensemble des profils  la recherche de nouveaux avatars (et dsol pour la bande-passante... )


Tous ces ralentissements... c'tait vous !
Bande de goujats!!! Maaaaaaaaaarc, j'ai trouv les fautifs !  ::aie::  

Fred

----------


## pcaboche

> Tous ces ralentissements... c'tait vous !
> Bande de goujats!!! Maaaaaaaaaarc, j'ai trouv les fautifs !  
> 
> Fred


Faux! Ca ralentissait ce matin et c'est cette aprs-midi que le sujet a t ouvert.  ::langue::

----------


## mavina

LE forum a eu peur lorsque l'ide a germ dans ton cerveau  ::lol::

----------


## gronono

Dans la famille Robot, je veux moi : Nono le p'tit robot :



> Cest moi Nono
> Le petit robot
> Je suis un cadeau dUlysse
> Pour Tlmaque son fils


Je prendrai bien un boulot, vous en voulez ??

----------


## sinok

Bon pour la famille enfant vous pouvez rajouter ma tronche, mais attention faut payer les dividendes au graphistes du grooupe EZ3kiel (qui e est accessoirement le graphiste).
Accessoirement le travail en flash sur leur site est pas vilain

PS: Si vosus me collez dans la catgoeire ET  passe aussi (petit gris en quelque sorte)

----------


## granquet

> Dans la famille "je n'ai pas d'avatar et c'est bien fait pour moi"
> 
> Auteur



haben on est deux, on peux commencer une famille  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

J'aurais prfr Sage pour ma famille, mme si c'est un euphmisme, le terme de vieux  une connotation lgrement pjorative (en plus je suis pas si vieux  38 ans), j'espre que Marc sera d'accord avec moi... :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  
 ::cry::  

Meeeeuuuuuhhhh..... Et moi ??? Snif... J'ai paaaaaasssss deeeeee familllllee... Snif...

persoooonnnneee ne m'aimmmmmee....Snif...

 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Satch

> Meeeeuuuuuhhhh..... Et moi ??? Snif... J'ai paaaaaasssss deeeeee familllllee... Snif...
> 
> persoooonnnneee ne m'aimmmmmee....Snif...


Bienvenue au club  :;):

----------


## mavina

la famille des sans famille ?  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> le terme de vieux  une connotation lgrement pjorative


on ne dit pas vieux, mais personne age

----------


## Invit

> Ah oui, j'oubliais: pendant ces 11h je me suis ratatin la tronche en glissant sur un sol mouill alors que j'allais cherch le journal des petites annonces...


T'as roul sur une conserve ? ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Meeeeuuuuuhhhh..... Et moi ??? Snif... J'ai paaaaaasssss deeeeee familllllee... Snif...
> 
> persoooonnnneee ne m'aimmmmmee....Snif...


Attends, tu t'es cr ta propre famille:




> Famille "Oh un loir ! O ca ? L ! AAAARRRGGG.... BLAM !"
> Joefou
> DavidDeTroyes

----------


## BiM

Famille du Bleu :
Satch
BiM

----------


## shadowmoon

david, pk pas la famille des cheveux longs ?

----------


## Satch

> Famille du Bleu :


Mouais. T'as pas encore plus gnrique ? :p

----------


## loka

ce serais plus famille goutte je dirais  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

si  satch, y'a la famille developpez.net 

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  



 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> david, pk pas la famille des cheveux longs ?


Ou la famille femmes  ::P:

----------


## BiM

> ce serais plus famille goutte je dirais


Mais c'est pas une goutte, c'est une bulle. Ou alors la famille de l'eau.

----------


## mavina

> Mais c'est pas une goutte, c'est une bulle. Ou alors la famille de l'eau.


La famille des trucs ronds qu'on fait avec de l'eau ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

> T'as roul sur une conserve ?


En fait, le sol tait mouill, mon pied gauche est parti compltement  droite... J'ai utilis mon bras gauche pour amortir ma chute et j'ai failli ratatiner le gteau que je tenais. Dans ma main droite, je tenais mes clefs et donc quand j'ai voulu amortir ma chute avec la main je me suis fait une belle corchure. La violence du choc tait telle que j'ai tordu la clef de l'appartement. Heureusement, on avait un double...

A part a, pas de fracture, pas d'entorse, juste une corchure dans la paume de la main droite et un peu mal  la cheville et  la main droite, mais a va (la preuve: j'arrive  poster sur le forum).

----------


## Michal

pour tordre une clef, soit c'est une clef en chocolat soit c'est vraiment la famille boite de conserve  ::aie::

----------


## loka

c'est bien un tordeur (bender)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est bien un tordeur (bender)


 ::mouarf3:: 

Oui, je suis un robot tordeur. Je peux tordre une barre  n'importe quel angle: 30, 32, t'as qu demander... 31... Jusqu'au jour o j'ai dcouvert  quoi servaient toutes ces barres:  faire des cabines de suicide. A ce moment l, j'ai eu envie de me suicider... (voir l'pisode 1: "Spaciopilote 3000" pour retrouver ce dialogue)

----------


## Deadpool

> Meeeeuuuuuhhhh..... Et moi ??? Snif... J'ai paaaaaasssss deeeeee familllllee... Snif...
> 
> persoooonnnneee ne m'aimmmmmee....Snif...


Toi et moi on pourrait faire une famille musiciens (mon avatar est bassiste), ou chevelus...  :;):

----------


## loka

> Oui, je suis un robot tordeur. Je peux tordre une barre  n'importe quel angle: 30, 32, t'as qu demander... 31... Jusqu'au jour o j'ai dcouvert  quoi servaient toutes ces barres:  faire des cabines de suicide. A ce moment l, j'ai eu envie de me suicider... (voir l'pisode 1: "Spaciopilote 3000" pour retrouver ce dialogue)



que du bonheur  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

J'aimerais bien fonder une famille porteurs de chapeaux donc si y'a un avatar avec un couvre chef, qu'il fasse signe.  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Envoy par Auteur
> 
> Dans la famille "je n'ai pas d'avatar et c'est bien fait pour moi"
> 
> 
> haben on est deux, on peux commencer une famille


ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis je suis plus tout seul !!!!!!  ::rire::

----------


## r0d

Bah, Descent et David, vous pouvez crer la famille "musiciens" non?

[edit]J'ai enfin vu le mec qui est sur l'avatar de DavidDeTroyes, c'est un des guitaristes de Gojira, et je peux vous dire que c'est vraiment trrrrrrooooooooooopuiiiiiissssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaannnnnttttt en concert!!!!!!  ::mrgreen::  [/edit]

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah, Descent et David, vous pouvez crer la famille "musiciens" non?


Oui c'est ce que je suggrait dans le message 116  :;): 




> [edit]J'ai enfin vu le mec qui est sur l'avatar de DavidDeTroyes, c'est un des guitaristes de Gojira, et je peux vous dire que c'est vraiment trrrrrrooooooooooopuiiiiiissssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaannnnnttttt en concert!!!!!!  [/edit]


Gojira est en tte de liste des groupes que je veux aller voir...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Gojira est en tte de liste des groupes que je veux aller voir...


[HS]
Ah ben n'hesite pas alors... Moi je les ai vu  Reims devant 300 personnes, j'ai pris la plus grosse claque de ma vie (et pourtant j'en ai vu des groupes bourrins (mme the arrs c'etait pas aussi bien, c'ets pour dire)  mais l c'etait BEAU
[/HS]

Bon allez ok, pour la famille "zikos" !!!  :;): 

EDIT : Nouvelle famille "Zikos"

Descent (c'est le bassiste de quel groupe, il me dit quelques choses ?  :;):  )

Moi-mme

----------


## r0d

> Oui c'est ce que je suggrait dans le message 116


Arf, dsol, j'avais pas vu  ::oops::  (faut dire que pour tout lire, il faut tre motiv l...  ::):  )




> Bon allez ok, pour la famille "zikos" !!!


Haaa merci. Comme quoi, mon intervention s'est avre utile finalement  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

*Rsum : 
*
  Famille "Rongeurs" :  
hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal

 Famille "Nains" (et Vikings  ::aie::  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo

  Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
Commodore_Psykopate, ouskel'n'or, Gruik

  Famille "Bbs et zentils zenfants" :
bujuman, allyson, Bujuman, cchatelain, cyberzoid, Kankrelune, cyberzode, Demco

  Famille "Super-heros" :
farscape, nico-pyright(c), bigboomshakala, Caine, SuperStivix

  Famille "Pingouins" :
christopheJ, neo.51, dev01, buchs, temar, blo0d4x3

 Famille "BSD" :
Larkine, Gorgonite, Freed0

  Famille "Oeil" :
mavina, nebule, Cerberes, Nono40, Demco

  Famille "Extra-terrestres" :
SpaceFrog, illight, julio02200, Rafy

 Famille "Flins":
ThierryAIM  , abelman, catbull, ridan, bbil, Ricky81, djibril, Fred_D, chat hotplug

 Famille "Simpsons":
Zipyz , pinocchio, stunti

 Famille "Sages" :
Marc Lussac , lper

 Famille "Femmes" :
SnakemaN, Anomaly, Huntress

 Famille "Interdiction":
kuzco  , Nounoursonne

  Famille "Ours":
xavlours  , Nounoursonne, netah25

 Famille "Robots":
pcaboche, yolepro, gronono

Famille "Eau":
Satch, BiM

Famille "Zikos":
Descent, DavidDeTroyes

Famille "Oh un loir ! O ca ? L ! AAAARRRGGG.... BLAM !" :
Joefou, DavidDeTroyes

*Citez-moi, enlevez le QUOTE et rajoutez votre personne ou famille. Ensuite, reprenez le dernier post. Merci*

----------


## loka

rongeurs en force  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> rongeurs en force



Interdit....  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Vous tes srs que Florian est un rongeur ? moi je dirais plutt une oeuvre d'art pygme  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> rongeurs en force


Les rongeurs ont bouff les flins  ::aie::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Les flins sont pas mal aussi  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> [HS]
> Ah ben n'hesite pas alors... Moi je les ai vu  Reims devant 300 personnes, j'ai pris la plus grosse claque de ma vie (et pourtant j'en ai vu des groupes bourrins (mme the arrs c'etait pas aussi bien, c'ets pour dire)  mais l c'etait BEAU
> [/HS]
> 
> Bon allez ok, pour la famille "zikos" !!! 
> 
> EDIT : Nouvelle famille "Zikos"
> 
> Descent (c'est le bassiste de quel groupe, il me dit quelques choses ?  )
> ...



C'est Les Claypool, bassiste (et accessoirement chanteur) de Primus mais aussi de Sausage, Colonel Claypool Bucket Of Bernie Brain, Colonel Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade, Oysterhead et plein d'autres projets et il officie galement en solo.  :;): 


Cool, j'appartient  une famille.  ::D:

----------


## behe

Allez pour la famille pingouin
temar
et
blo0d4x3

----------


## r0d

tiens, j'en ai trouv un autre pour la famille "zikos":
berceker united

----------


## Zipyz

Lui ce serait plutot la famille pas content !

----------


## r0d

Bah, si je ne m'abuse, il s'agit de Richard D. James, mieux connu sous le nom de "Aphex Twin".

----------


## Deadpool

Non r0d, tu n'as pas t abus, c'est bien lui.

La famille zikos est trs clectique, entre un mtalleux, un funk rockeux et un musicien lectronique.

----------


## le y@m's

S'il y a un deuxime lagomorphe on peut ouvrir une nouvelle famille ^^

----------


## Michal

> Famille banane qui danse: Pedro


tu peux complter ta famille si tu trouves quelqu'un qui veut de cet avatar  :;): 

les enfants ne regardez pas l'image. elle contient des scnes choquantes  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

::mouarf2::  

on peut voir plus large : "fruit qui danse"
Il n'y a pas la mme chose avec d'autres fruits, histoire d'avoir la salade de fruit au grand complet (en plus c'est la saison) ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Mode Inscruste : Je peux rentrer dans une categorie moi  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> Mode Inscruste : Je peux rentrer dans une categorie moi


si tu arrtes de changer d'avatar toutes les semaines oui  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Mode Inscruste : Je peux rentrer dans une categorie moi


Non! Motif: tu changes trop souvent d'avatar. Un coup c'est Zidane, un coup c'est un PC tun, un coup c'est une nana (et encore, a c'est pour ceux dont je me souviens... y'en a eu pas mal)

Au fait, c'est qui la fille de ton avatar?

----------


## chaval

y'a eu laracroft aussi...

Et moi dans cette histoire, je sais pas o me caser

----------


## Maxoo

> y'a eu laracroft aussi...
> 
> Et moi dans cette histoire, je sais pas o me caser


Nain si tu veux, vu la taille de ton perso  :;): 
ou South park mal ras  ::):

----------


## chaval

un groupe "moustachu / barbu" ??

----------


## Arnaud F.

> un groupe "moustachu / barbu" ??


Tu pourrais, y a Maxoo et Wichtounet et Marc Lussac qui pourraient se rajouter et ainsi tre dans deux familles  ::D:

----------


## chaval

Coool !!
me voila dans une famille !

merci developpez.com !

----------


## Arnaud F.

C'est vrai que dvp.com est dj une grande famille en soit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Tu pourrais, y a Maxoo et Wichtounet et Marc Lussac qui pourraient se rajouter et ainsi tre dans deux familles


Quand j'ai lu a je me suis dit : mais c'est mme pas vrai je me suis ras hier ...

aprs j'ai tilt ...  ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Quand j'ai lu a je me suis dit : mais c'est mme pas vrai je me suis ras hier ...
> 
> aprs j'ai tilt ...


Un nain, a tilte pas, a frappe  :;):  

En plus, un nain, a ne rase pas  ::lol::  

Quand es-ce que tu vas apprendre les bonnes manires, jeune nain  ::fessee:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> En plus, un nain, a ne rase pas


Si a se rase...  la hache !!! (d'ailleurs, un nain emmne toujours son rasoir avec lui en voyage)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Si a se rase...  la hache !!! (d'ailleurs, un nain emmne toujours son rasoir avec lui en voyage)


Un nain ne se rase pas !

Au pire, il se coupe les cheveux, et comme tu le dis  la hache  ::mouarf:: 

Et d'ailleurs, comme le dit un vieux proverbe nain (De Gurdil) : 




> Un nain qui n'a pas toujours sa hache sur lui, n'est pas digne d'tre nain !

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Et moi ??
Je suis dans la famille flin ??

----------


## Arnaud F.

Dsl pour la vanne pourrie Maxoo  ::oops:: 

Mais je suis d'accord avec Wichtounet, un nain a ne se rase pas !
Il est trop fier de sa barbe et la coup serait un signe de honte et de dshonneur, la plupart des nains prfrent mourir plutt que de se la raser  ::lol::  

Voil @+  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Quand es-ce que tu vas apprendre les bonnes manires, jeune nain


Attention  ce que tu dis car un nain (un vrai, pas un acteur dguis en nain) ca se met facilement en colre, et aprs ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Dans la famille BSD => blackstreet

----------


## Commodore

il faut, me changer de famille, la gallinace a mut  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> la gallinace


malgr son e, il me semble que gallinace est masculin non ?

----------


## Maxoo

> malgr son e, il me semble que gallinace est masculin non ?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallinac surtout sans e  :;):

----------


## Commodore

oui c'est vrai, au temps pour moi.

----------


## yiannis

> il faut, me changer de famille, la gallinace a mut


bon et bien en voila un autre, de retour de 3 semaines de vacances en France (non,non, ce n'est pas des co....)  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Dans la famille "Animaux de la ferme", on perd Amstrad mais on gagne yiannis.

----------


## Maxoo

"Animaux de la ferme" sexy et dor  point plutot !!

----------


## nyal

Mon avatar correspond  la famille sage. Quoique super-hros... on dirait pas mais il dpote  ::):

----------


## Dolphy35

Famille "Oeil" :
mavina, nebule, Cerberes, Nono40, Demco

nouveau  ::fleche::  milia

----------


## Commodore

milia> c'est ton noeuil ?  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Famille "nain": Rei Angelus

Famille "Ours": Dolphy35 (ben oui, le panda fait partie de la famille des ours)

----------


## gorgonite

> Mode Inscruste : Je peux rentrer dans une categorie moi




si tu gardes celui-ci, pourquoi pas "photo de filles, ou d'une partie de leur anatomie"

du genre, nebule, ohula, trillian


et j'en passe... pas le temps de chercher  :;):

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Ouf: je n'ai pas t repr...
Cela ne ferait que renforcer davantage une famille dj plus qu'imposante!!!





> Quand j'ai lu a je me suis dit : mais c'est mme pas vrai je me suis ras hier ...
> aprs j'ai tilt ...


Attention: Ne fais pas la bise  Nebule elle n'aime pas les poils qui piquent le visage!!!

----------


## Skyounet

Famille Jeux Vidos : 
Mdinoc
Skyrunner

----------


## Maxoo

> Famille "nain": Rei Angelus


C'est en enfant !! c'est pas un nain !!
Inculte va !!

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est en enfant !! c'est pas un nain !!
>  Inculte va !!


 Compar  sa soeur Dee Dee et aux autres enfants, Dexter est vraiment un nain... (ahhhh... Cartoon Network !)

 Ben tiens, une nouvelle famille: "Cartoon Network":
GrandFather
neguib
Rei Angelus

----------


## ariesnojf

Hi,

Avez vous une famille genre manga ????  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Ca risque de faire une sacre famille si l'on part dans ce sens je crois  ::mouarf::  

Famille Mangas/Japanimation
Quelques petits noms :
ariesnojf (Saint Seiya)
BizuR (Cowboy bebop)
warwink (ScrYed)
et.rond.et.rond (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
Biosox (Laputa, Le chateau dans le ciel) (si on tend  la japanimation)

Et surement d'autres que je n'ai plus en tte...

----------


## le y@m's

Famille Mangas/Japanimation :
nicolas.pied (Blood+)

----------


## Commodore

un ptit rsum ?

----------


## BiM

Dans les flins : sovo

----------


## Dolphy35

> un ptit rsum ?


Tu as l'air d'tre motiv  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

superhros : BOUBOU81

----------


## pcaboche

> un ptit rsum ?


C'est celui qui le demande qui le fait !

----------


## Dolphy35

> C'est celui qui le demande qui le fait !


Il veut pas  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

demain jmen occupe, parole  ::mouarf:: 

si vous pensez a me le rappeler par MP  ::P:  (un seul MP et envoyez le demain plz  ::aie:: )

----------


## Commodore

ils ont pas voulu crire par dessus cet aveu les traitres  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> *Rsum :* 
> 
> Famille "Rongeurs" : 
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ...

----------


## Maxoo

tu as oubli pleins de familles, y compris celle des mal rass barbu ...

----------


## Commodore

tu as l'air motiv  ::P:

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> tu as oubli pleins de familles, y compris celle des mal rass barbu ...



Ah ben je vois qu'il y en a qui suivent...

Mais je persistes  passer au travers du jeu...

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais je persistes  passer au travers du jeu...


Ok, ben si t'insistes:


Dans ma ville, il y a un quartier que l'on a affectueusement appell "la cit des castors" (c'est vrai en plus!), pourquoi?
Parce que le castor est le seul animal au monde  construire sa maison avec sa queue.

Pourquoi les castors ont-ils la queue plate?
Parce qu'ils se sont fait sucer par les canards.

Save a tree, eat a beaver !

----------


## BiM

Ct portrait, pour Nono40, je proposais a : http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php?pngid=1022

Non ?  ::P:

----------


## Erwy

Pour ce qui est des familles ma vocation m'empche de participer par contre je suis disponible pour mariage, baptme et descs  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> je suis disponible pour (...) dcs


C'est quoi tes tarifs pour mettre un contrat sur quelqu'un? Tu fais des tarifs de groupe ou des forfaits familles?

----------


## Erwy

> C'est quoi tes tarifs pour mettre un contrat sur quelqu'un? Tu fais des tarifs de groupe ou des forfaits familles?


Ca depend tu prends le contrat avec ou sans extreme onction ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Ca depend tu prends le contrat avec ou sans extreme onction ?


Peu importe, ds l'instant que c'est fait proprement et que a ait l'air d'un accident...  ::lol::

----------


## Theocourant

> Ca depend tu prends le contrat avec ou sans extreme onction ?


Personnellement, je prfre le forfait "Statue" a laisse un souvenir imprissable ...

Plus srieusement, je me retrouve dans quelle catgorie ?? ( part celle des chieurs invtrs demandant sans cesse le tag )

Tho

----------


## xave

Je me permet de me rajouter dans la famille flin...  ::roll::

----------


## bilb0t

Moi aussi, moi aussi !!!

Comment a je suis pas un flin ???

----------


## BiM

Tu vas te faire bouffer lol.

Et les flins ont peur de moi ^^

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Famille "nain": Rei Angelus


Je prfre "personne de petite taille" ::):  .

En plus, je me retrouve avec les barbus. Moi, je ne pique pas quand je fais la bise.  ::mouarf::

----------


## toniolol

J'imagine que je rentre chez les rongeurs ?

----------


## xave

Il semblerait... ::lol::

----------


## BiM

Et si on organisait un fight flins vs rongeurs  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et si on organisait un fight flins vs rongeurs


j'apellerais plutot ca un repas de rongeurs par des felins  ::roll::

----------


## xave

Ben... faut voir ce qu'en pensent les rongeurs...  ::roll::   ::lol::

----------


## toniolol

Mfiez-vous, nous sommes petits, nous nous dplaons vite et nous avons des bottes secrtes d'attaque...
Bon d'accord j'arrte l'ordi et je rentre  la maison !

----------


## pcaboche

> Je prfre "personne de petite taille"  .


J'tais le premier  utiliser ce terme (d'accord, c'tait environ 13 pages en arrire) mais les autres ont prfr "nains", "vikings", etc.

----------


## Sunchaser

Toujours pas de reptiliens et autres du mme genre pour fonder une famille avec moi... ::triste::  
Y aura une famille des sans famille ?  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Toujours pas de reptiliens et autres du mme genre pour fonder une famille avec moi...


Tu sais ce qu'on dit: "Y'a pas de lzard !"  ::lol::   ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tu sais ce qu'on dit: "Y'a pas de lzard !"



 ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Histoire que Cantrelle se sente moins seul  ::D: 

Maintenant y a une famille reptile  ::mouarf:: 

P.S: Je tiens  prciser que j'ai changer parce que je m'tais fais chambr par certaines personnes... Forcment, un pingouin en avatar alors que je suis modrateur Web, a le faisait pas et qui plus est, j'aime bien ces petites btes moi  ::sm:: 

@++

----------


## lou87

Bonjour ^^

Je me permet de me mettre dans les flins :p

*Famille "Flins":*
ThierryAIM , abelman, catbull, ridan, bbil, Ricky81, djibril, Fred_D, chat hotplug, xave, lou87

----------


## Sunchaser

> Histoire que Cantrelle se sente moins seul 
> 
> Maintenant y a une famille reptile



Youpi !  ::yaisse2::  
Franchement, je ne croyais pas ce cela puisse arriver...je ne suis plus un croc-orphelin...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Profite en, je sais pas si a va dur longtemps  ::D:

----------


## gofono_bass

hephep! je veux rentrer dans la famile de zikos!!

et l on me dit: mais c'est qui d'abord son avatar... le bassiste de blink-182 (feu - le groupe pas le bassiste-)

et l on me dit: mais c'est qui ce gofono_bass?? et l.. ben euh...  ::aie::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...


Je me suis rajout en extra terrestre  ::):

----------


## lou87

Tu m'as oubli dans les flins :p

----------


## xave

Ainsi que moi.... ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

J'ai juste reprit le post de Commodore_Psykopate  ::): 

Il prcise qu'il faut se rajouter  chaque fois :p

----------


## lou87

> Famille "Rongeurs" : 
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings  ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...


Voil !  ::P:

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

Famille "Mangas/Japanimation".




> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...

----------


## Oluha

> Famille "Oh un loir ! O ca ? L ! AAAARRRGGG.... BLAM !"


c'est quoi a ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

et moi je rentre dans quelle catgorie ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cybher

Je me rajoute dans la catgorie 'Manga/animationJaponaise . :;):  
et oui c'est tout rcent! 




> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...

----------


## Commodore

a y est! j'ai enfin trouv un semblable  ::mrgreen::  




> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...


-edit- ce thread mrite-t-il toujours de s'appeler le Jeu des *7* familles ???

----------


## Arnaud F.

Au passage, y a la famille Lzard qui  fait son apparition  ::P: 

Cantrelle et moi  :;): 

Mon avatar a toujours l'air d'tre un pingouin?  ::roll:: 


Arnaud

----------


## Commodore

ayayaye! un lzard a bouff ton pingouin !!!  ::aie::

----------


## gofono_bass

bon suite  ma demande gnrale  ::aie::  , je me rajoute dans les zikos...



> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...

----------


## Commodore

> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...

----------


## Lung

> Toujours pas de reptiliens et autres du mme genre pour fonder une famille avec moi...


Si, moa !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## granquet

je me permet d'ajouter: grafikm_fr dans la section jeux video (c'est un "ver" protoss echape de star craft)

et moi je rentre dans quelle famille maintenant?  ::aie::  




> Famille "Rongeurs" :
> hamster, loka, hansaplast, elitost, Laurent Gomilat, Miles, GLDavid, Adsorve, Wookai, Florian, webman, Michal
> 
> Famille "Nains" (et Vikings ou Hommes sous la Montagne) :
> wichtounet, Gal Donat, Maxoo, Rei Angelus
> 
> Famille "Animaux de la ferme" :
> ouskel'n'or, Gruik, yiannis, MrDuChnok
> 
> ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon alors ?
La famille reptiles et assimils est elle acceptable alors ...avec Buchs, Jung et moi mme...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Oui, je ne suis plus un pingouin!  ::evilred::   ::evilred::   ::evilred:: 

Parlez pingouin  mon croco pour voir ce qu'il en pense  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Oui, je ne suis plus un pingouin!   
> 
> Parlez pingouin  mon croco pour voir ce qu'il en pense


il a bouff ton pingouin  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  ??
Au fait ta bestiole est :
-un alligator ;
-un caman ;
-un crocodile ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> il a bouff ton pingouin    ??
> Au fait ta bestiole est :
> -un alligator ;
> -un caman ;
> -un crocodile ?


Oui, il a t manger, tu vois pas, il lui reste les armes et casques du pingouin qu'il a pas pu manger  ::P: 

C'est un bb alligator  ::D: 

N'est il pas mignon? Comment a tout est mignon quand c'est petit  :8O:   ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Snirfl... je suis sans famille  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

> -edit- ce thread mrite-t-il toujours de s'appeler le Jeu des *7* familles ???


 Comment on fait pour modifier le titre de la discussion? (avec vBulletin, je sais pas)




> Snirfl... je suis sans famille


C'est quoi ton avatar? Une affiche de film?

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bon vu que c'est toi qui a cr le thread tu peux modifier le titre facilement:
Tu dite ton premier post en modifiant le titreSur la page de Taverne ou tu as les divers thread, tu double-clic  ct de ton thread et tu pourra modifier le titre  :;): 


Arnaud

----------


## Maxoo

_[*]Tu dite ton premier post en modifiant le titre_
J'avais fait ca sur un de mes posts et ca marche pas.

*[*]Sur la page de Taverne ou tu as les divers thread, tu double-clic  ct de ton thread et tu pourra modifier le titre* 
ca marche plus ca je crois.

dsol  ::oops::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> _[*]Tu dite ton premier post en modifiant le titre_
> J'avais fait ca sur un de mes posts et ca marche pas.
> 
> *[*]Sur la page de Taverne ou tu as les divers thread, tu double-clic  ct de ton thread et tu pourra modifier le titre* 
> ca marche plus ca je crois.
> 
> dsol


Normalement tout les 2 sont oprationnel  ::D: 

Pour changer de titre, je l'ai fait y a 2 minutes encore  ::aie::  ( en double-cliquant  [...] )


Arnaud

----------


## Ricky81

Je vous ai chang le titre.
C'est une fonctionnalit du forum de ne plus permettre  l'auteur de modifier le titre du sujet (pas celui du premier message) aprs un certain dlai.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je vous ai chang le titre.
> C'est une fonctionnalit du forum de ne plus permettre  l'auteur de modifier le titre du sujet (pas celui du premier message) aprs un certain dlai.


Ok, je savais pas,  ::merci::

----------


## charly

Je me propose comme canard musical ... ::P:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Je me propose comme canard musical ...


C'est une famille rare a  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

> charly a crit :
> Je me propose comme canard musical ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est une famille rare a


tu n'as jamais entendu un canard faire de la musique ? ......... 
coin, coin, ... coin, coin, ... coin, coin  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> tu n'as jamais entendu un canard faire de la musique ? ......... 
> coin, coin, ... coin, coin, ... coin, coin


Si: "c'est la danse des canards...".

 ::dehors::

----------


## Pouic

Bon, alors du coup, je suis dans quelle famille moi ?  ::cry::   ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

> Bon, alors du coup, je suis dans quelle famille moi ?


Bon bah moi et pouic on fait parti des sans familles  :;):  Ouf je suis pu tout seul  ::):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Bon bah moi et pouic on fait parti des sans familles  Ouf je suis pu tout seul


Comme dans chaque socit, il en fallait bien  ::):

----------


## Pouic

Bon, alors je propose qu'Higestromm et moi fondions la famille "Matres de l'Univers"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pourquoi vous fonderiez pas la famille _sans famille_ plutt  ::lol:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> Bon bah moi et pouic on fait parti des sans familles  Ouf je suis pu tout seul



Je crois que l'ide a dj t lance...

----------


## Theocourant

Moi aussi je suis sans famille  ::triste::

----------


## Commodore

on va sans doute trouver d'autres illumins, ne t'inquite pas  :;):

----------


## Biosox

Et pour les gens qui appartiennent  2 familles en mme temps?

Par exemple, je trouve que lou87 appartient aussi bien  la famille flins qu' la famille Manga/japanim...

Alors est-ce que dans ce cas on peut appartenir  2 famille  la fois? Ou est-ce qu'en entrant dans une des deux, on est banni de l'autre  jamais...

Du coup, je propose un super-concours: trouver l'avatar qui appartient au plus grand nombre de famille  la fois!

----------


## Commodore

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...1&postcount=55

-edit- dsl, j'crois qu't'es doubl  ::P:

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Bon et bien ma famille  moi c'est celle que j'ai choisie.........

----------


## Katyucha

Y a une rcap quelque part?  ::D:

----------


## Commodore

allez au boulot, jme suis tap la dernire  ::D:

----------

